# Eddie Bauer?



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

I started shopping at Eddie Bauer back in the late '80s while dating a woman w/ trad sensibilities. At the time, I loved much of their product, and it always served me well. Plus, they had a retail presence here at a time when it could be prohibitive for a Canadian to catalogue shop from LL Bean and the like.

What happened? It now seems wishy washy with a lot of overseas product and cheap Chinese gadgetry. They do have some nice looking clothes (decent casual OC shirts, sweaters, and even some nice cotton/linen peasant tops bought for my wife last year), but all in all its a pale imitation of what it used to be.

Many on this forum decry the slump of LL Bean, but I'd say it more or less stayed true to itself.

Any comments?


----------



## benjclark (Mar 14, 2012)

I spotted an old pyramids style EB label at a thrift recently and it brought back good memories of old shirt I loved.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

jimw said:


> I started shopping at Eddie Bauer back in the late '80s while dating a woman w/ trad sensibilities. At the time, I loved much of their product, and it always served me well. Plus, they had a retail presence here at a time when it could be prohibitive for a Canadian to catalogue shop from LL Bean and the like.
> 
> What happened? It now seems wishy washy with a lot of overseas product and cheap Chinese gadgetry. They do have some nice looking clothes (decent casual OC shirts, sweaters, and even some nice cotton/linen peasant tops bought for my wife last year), but all in all its a pale imitation of what it used to be.
> 
> ...


I once also purchased a good deal there. But it got sold in the early 90's and has sold mainly junk ever since.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

My opinion is slightly more positive. They still have some items of value. I've had a down filled gore tex jacket for a few years now and the quality is exceptional in my opinion. I also have 3 or 4 OCBDs that are close to 10 years old and are still worn at least once every two weeks.

I've recently bought sleep pants and waffle henleys for around the house wear and the quality is very goood or better. Their sweaters which all seem to be cotton are very poor quality as is the fleece. I have two pairs of hiking pants made from some sort of man made fibre that seem to last forever though. On the other hand the current khaki/chinos are terrible.

If you are careful and watch for sales there are still a few things worth buying.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a parka from them that I bought about 5 years ago. It's been absolutely bullet proof, but it was also the last time I walked into an Eddie Bauer.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

In the 1960s-70s they were a first-class camping and mountaineering provisioner, mostly oriented for the West Coast. I recall a trip to their SF shop, which had really great camping and outdoor stuff. Like the other companies we discuss, they've steadily moved into dry goods with an outdoor flair. They produced good, inexpensive khakis about fifteen years ago. I purchased eight pair at a shot, and still have a few pair that survive. I went into one of their stores recently and was disappointed.


----------



## THORVALD (Jan 30, 2007)

At least EBauer is still in business, considering all the other companies that offer outdoor oriented gear! Walked into one at local mall last weekend & walked out quickly. ZIP!


----------



## wrwhiteknight (Mar 20, 2012)

I think that you can criticize any brand engaged in the marketplace such as Eddie Bauer, but they do as well as any and better than most who cater to a similar demographic and offer a similar product.

I have a beautiful casual collared light-weight burgundy Italian merino wool sweater that I wear on Saturdays all the time. I also have been very impressed by their new line First Ascent that is an attempted re-vamp of the "60's and 70's golden era" that many of you have referred to. This gear is quite capable of serving you well in your ill-weather outdoor sporting adventures.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

THORVALD. I'm sure they are honoured you even considered them.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Eddie Bauer
Woolrich
Pendleton
Eastland
Abercrombie & Fitch
Willis & Geiger
Sebago
Bostonian

...and yes, LL Bean

There are things that I remember,
All my life, though some have changed,
Some forever not for better,
Some have gone and some remain.*

*with apologies to John Lennon


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Eddie Jacobs! :icon_smile:


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Abercrombie & Fitch certainly hasn't retained any of its quality or charm.

They did a collection a few years back called "Vintage A&F." Which for them was the same tightly cut junk they've been selling, only tattered up.

And their CEO is apparently a bit of a perv:

https://bottomline.nbcnews.com/_new...briefs-on-flight-attendants-lawsuit-says?lite


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

One of the redeeming quality about Eddie Bauer for me is that it's one of the few places on the planet I can buy an off the rack shirt with sleeves that fit and the body isn't 4 sizes too big. Since they carry talls that are long enough I get some of their shirts on occasion.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

*Good vest*

It is true that EB formerly offered more technical clothing. However, this thread inspired me to wear a year-old EB goose down vest as the outer garment on a hike to a 13K ft. summit in the Northern Rockies today. The two outside pockets are snapped, zippered and flapped - quite secure for a GPS in one and a small water bottle in the other. The pockets are deep, and the zippers are substantial and positive. The one inside pocket is only snapped, but large enough for a folded topo in a baggie. My dedicated technical vests are gore-tex, with an additional inside pocket and two outside chest pockets, but even so, the EB garment seemed to belong above timberline, and it is still civilized enough to wear over a turtleneck in town when shopping at Whole Fools Market.


----------



## MikeF (Feb 26, 2010)

Bringing this thread back to life because I got an EB catalog today. I had plenty of time to go through it because it was rainy and cold all day long. I noticed that for the first time in a long time they had ocbds in must-iron fabric. The price was reasonable and the color selection pretty good. I intend to try one and a pair of their jeans in traditional fit. Is there any chance anyone here has bought one of the shirts yet?


----------

